# My cat jumping in Heaven- look- must see



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

A couple years ago one of my beloved cats died, "little". Little was not little but very big, about 20 pounds. She was a stray we took in. We had her about 5 or 6 years before she got hyperthyroidism, and passed away at maybe 6 pounds The day we put her to sleep at the vet, I was very upset while at work. (I drive)- and I prayed to God I would see her in Heaven again. WITHIN 5 MINUTES, I looked up to see this....:angel

(make sure to click on the pic)

23: justme007's latest photos


----------



## Lovemychanel (Mar 20, 2013)

I see it!!!!!!!! God is so good...his love never fails...so sorry to hear about your furbaby 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Your post made me tear up. I lost my beloved St. Bernard, Lilly, 3 years ago. She had cancer and we had to put her to sleep. I miss her every day. I am sorry about your loss, but I am glad that you got that sign. I firmly believe that I will see all my pets that have passed on when I get to Heaven. You will see Little there too. Hang in there.


----------



## mumof7kitties (Jan 27, 2013)

What a lovely sign for you. 

My idea of heaven is being able to be with all my critters again (along with my husband of course). If that ain't heaven then I don't wanna go!

As Will Rogers once stated,
*“If there are no dogs (or other critters) in heaven, then when I die I want to go where they went.”*


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

I believe that we will all see our precious furbabies in Heaven. I cannot think otherwise. Why would God create such wonderful creatures and not have them go to Heaven, too?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, just as promised - prancing, jumping and whole again in Heaven!! Lucky you to be given such a wonderful sign from above! I know it warmed your heart!! I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am a big believer in signs....and you for sure got one. I'm in tears, this was truly a gift. He's definitely up there prancing and dancing


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful and blessed!


----------



## catlover4ever (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks everyone! You can actually see her JUMPING! See her tail, legs, body, paws, ears, face.. everything Keep in mind this was 5 MINUTES after I said that prayer and just a couple hrs after putting her to sleep, I'm 40. I have never seen a cloud like that in my life.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Little is happy and healthy, and you will be together again.


----------

